# Black Friday deals 2015



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So I was really hoping to see some great deals this year but they are all pretty tame. Even EMP Tek, who usually go somewhere around 25% to 50%, are having a very mild sale.

Anyone seen any great deals on HT this year?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

If anything, I've seen some really reasonably priced 4K TVs, but nothing crazy honestly. Maybe we need to wait for cyber Monday? I've yet to see any so-called doorbusters though.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

To be honest, I haven't seen anything that said "buy me!". Seems like manufacturers might be scaling back on the typical Black Friday madness.


----------



## brian_smith06 (May 22, 2013)

Sadly I didn't score anything this year for home theater. Bought 5 Blu-ray's which was cut down significantly from my normal 25. 

The kitties scored big with their kitty tree though.


----------

